# Heartgard Plus and my pup



## Luci (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi! This is my first post here! I got Luci, my Havanese last week! I have a call into her vet but thought I would also ask my question here while I'm waiting for a return call. The vet gave me a Hartgard Plus chewable for dogs up to 25 pounds. I'm wondering if I should give Luci the whole chewable as she's only 2 pounds 10 ounces at this point?

I wasn't real thrilled with the vet Luci went to, she was too hurried. I am going back there but requested a different vet for her next visit.

Thanks and I'm excited to have found this forum!!

Julie


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Luci said:


> Hi! This is my first post here! I got Luci, my Havanese last week! I have a call into her vet but thought I would also ask my question here while I'm waiting for a return call. The vet gave me a Hartgard Plus chewable for dogs up to 25 pounds. I'm wondering if I should give Luci the whole chewable as she's only 2 pounds 10 ounces at this point?
> 
> I wasn't real thrilled with the vet Luci went to, she was too hurried. I am going back there but requested a different vet for her next visit.
> 
> ...


My dog, also Lucy, was 1 lb 6 oz when I brought her to her first vet appt at 8 weeks old. My vet also gave me the same Hartgard Plus chewable for dogs up to 25 lbs. I gave her the whole one, but broke it up into tiny pieces and disguised into peanut butter. I am not a vet, so I don't know if both of our vets were in the wrong. But, Lucy has never had a bad reaction to eating the whole chewable.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome ! Your Luci is adorable! The whole one is given. You can break it in smaller pieces for ease of giving it to a little one like yours...but generally they like the beef flavor and consider it a treat. ( not all tho) My Whimsy goes nuts for it every month when she hears me open the package it's in!! She LOVES it!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

You'll find a lot of opinions on the subject of vaccines and heartworm on here. My advice is to read up on Jean Dodds protocols before your next vet visit. She has spent many years researching these subjects.


----------

